# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  يا اخوانا نحنا كتا حلمانين  ول مريخ 2015 ده جد جد ...................................؟...؟

## الدسكو

*كدي ورونا
علي اليمين لحدي هسه ما مصدق
وما تقول غرزه ومشى
دحين باقي ليكم نحنا ما كنا حلمانين
جد كلامي ده
بالمناسبة الهلال في 2007 لعب موسم تاريخي برضو
لكن كورتهم كانت ظاهره انها كورة افريقية
لكن مريخ 2015 ده يمينا بالله ما شفت  زيو فريق افريقي بنقل ويتحرك
اللاعبين جوه الملعب بخفه ورشاقة وثقة ومسؤولية زيما شفت المريخ السنة دي
اي مريخي كان بخت كباية الشاي وبتمنى هلالابي يقعد جنبه
هههههه

قرن شطه لمن قال دا ما المريخ ده برشلونة الزول ده كان جادي يا ناس
للاسف مزمل والبقيه استهزاوا بيهو 


ما شلنا كاس لكن علي اليمين مبسوط
لله كده مبسوط


باقي ليكم تاني بتتكرر الحلمه دي
:(
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مع ماذدا مش حتقدر تفتح عينك هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*نعم كان حلما جميلا ومضى.  رجعنا للمريخ القديم، دفاع يطفش الكورة وهجوم بالحلول الفردية.  والخوف من الخروج من التمهيدي في المنافسات الافريقية.
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*للأسف كتير جدا من الصفوة ما عرفوا حجم النقلة الحصلت في شكل لعب المريخ، وواحدين ركزوا مع الهزائم المحلية اكتر من اللازم. 

غارزيتو راح علينا وشكلنا ح ينطبق علينا المثل البقول: العرجا لي مراحا.
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*والله كان شكل و لون
بالله كله خلوهو
بس شوفو الثقه اللعبنا بيها في الجزائر بس
وقبليها في تونس

اي مريخ هذا يارب
والله مراسل الاسياد بعد كورة الاتحاد في الجزائر
اتصل علي وقال لي مبروك عليكم الكاس
تستاهلوهو بيني وبينك
بقيتو تلعبو كورة مخيفيه
ما حصل شفنا زيها
واخوي هلالابي متعصب
بعد كورة الاتحاد ما خلى اغنية مدبلجة للمريخ  ما رسلها لي

قررررررب يقلب مريخابي


اخخخخخخ
حلم جميل والله
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ههههههه والله كلامك صاح ي دسكو حرم اي هلالابي كان عاصر ضنبو قبل تسالو يقول ليك المرا دي الكاس حق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لسه نحن فيها طالما المريخ موجود الامل مازال موجود يا دسكو 

المريخ لا ولن يرتبط تفوقه باشخاص ابدا مهما كان الوضع ومهما كان شكله وقوته وهيبته 

فالمريخ في اوقات عديدة كان لنا بلسم وشفاء لعب وفن وجدارة وصدارة 

المريخ في العام 2007 كان هوالاجمل ايضا وفي العام 89 جندل المريخ فرق الكؤوس الافريقية وضربها الواحد تلو الاخر

بسانتو ودحدوح وعاطف القوز وعبد السلام 

تماما كما كان كوفي وبكري وعلاء الدين وامير ورمضان عجب 

الاحمر يحتاج فقط لوقفة صلبة من جماهيره وادارته واعلامه لكي يقوى على المسير

قفوا بجانبه ولا ترهنوا تفوقه باشخاص فالاشخاص زائلون ويبقى المريخ ماردا يسطر المستحيل والاوحد من بين الفرق السودانية لصناعة التفرد 

وعشت يا مريخ موفور القيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماعارفين عدد السنين العجاف الجايانا كم ؟؟
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*فعلاً كان مريخ يفرح .. طعم ولون ... يجندل اى تيم .. أصاب الجلافيط بالاسهال المائى .
هسة عايزين يرجعونا للكورة الـ "طقش طقش" .. مع مازدا وجبره وهبرة وسهيل وسحويل .. وسيتان وبرهان .
                        	*

----------


## red_yellow

*
غايتو انا واحد من الناس مقتنع تماما انه نحن شلنا يدن وطبزنا بيها عينينينا الاثنين فيما يخص التفريط في غارزيتو

ممكن تجيب ستمائة محترف افضل من اوكرا 

وممكن تجيب مليون لاعب محلي

لكن التوليفة العملها غارزيتو 

والتكتيك والتنظيم العملو غارزيتو

والروح المعنوية الكان بيبثها في محاضراته

تاني لي يوم الدين ما اظن نلقاها

نحن هكذا شعب يريد ان يعيش كبفما اتفق 

وامورنا تمشي وفق اهواءنا كان صاح وكان غلط

وغيرنا حتى ولو كان ناجح  فهو حاقد وبتاع مشاكل ومضيقها على اللاعبين

اسفي عليك يا مريخ

كلما تقدمت الى الامام اعادك ابناءك الى نقطة البداية

والله يقسم الفيهو الخير





*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*وجود ابراهومة  واوكرا   وكوفى   وبكرى المدينة  واميركمال   وجمال سالم   جابسون  

فى تشكيلة واحدة  نتوقع  قمة  المتعة  فى  الاداء    . . . .
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

وجود ابراهومة  واوكرا   وكوفى   وبكرى المدينة  واميركمال   وجمال سالم   جابسون  

فى تشكيلة واحدة  نتوقع  قمة  المتعة  فى  الاداء    . . . .



ديل أدوات لتنفيذ خطة.  من يخطط هو الأهم.
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكلة الناس انها بعد مجئ غرزه شافت حاجات ما كانت شايفها قبل كده

يعني شافوا المريخ بشكل جديد ولون وطعم جديد

والناس ما مستعدة تتنازل عن الاداء الشافتو في الموسم السابق 

واي مدرب يقود المريخ لو الفريق ما ظهر بنفس الصورة التي ظهر بها في الموسم السابق اكيد المشاكل حا تدور من جديد 

وسيكون المدرب عرضة للطرد والاتيان ببديل له في اقرب وقت ممكن ودي مشكلة في حد ذاتها 

لا تعديل المدربين اثناء الموسم مشكلة كبيرة لن تساعد المريخ كثيرا في تخطي الادوار الاولى من البطولة الافريقية 

لابد من مدرب فاهم وخبير ببواطن الكرة الافريقية وله سياسة واضحة يطبقها بصرامة على اللاعبين وعلى دائرة الكرة والذين يحومون حوله 

علينا نحن ايضا ان نتعلم من ما مضى وان يكون المجلس صارم اتجاه بعض الامور التي تخلق المشاكل بين المدرب والاداريين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

لسه نحن فيها طالما المريخ موجود الامل مازال موجود يا دسكو 

المريخ لا ولن يرتبط تفوقه باشخاص ابدا مهما كان الوضع ومهما كان شكله وقوته وهيبته 

فالمريخ في اوقات عديدة كان لنا بلسم وشفاء لعب وفن وجدارة وصدارة 

المريخ في العام 2007 كان هوالاجمل ايضا وفي العام 89 جندل المريخ فرق الكؤوس الافريقية وضربها الواحد تلو الاخر

بسانتو ودحدوح وعاطف القوز وعبد السلام 

تماما كما كان كوفي وبكري وعلاء الدين وامير ورمضان عجب 

الاحمر يحتاج فقط لوقفة صلبة من جماهيره وادارته واعلامه لكي يقوى على المسير

قفوا بجانبه ولا ترهنوا تفوقه باشخاص فالاشخاص زائلون ويبقى المريخ ماردا يسطر المستحيل والاوحد من بين الفرق السودانية لصناعة التفرد 

وعشت يا مريخ موفور القيم




يا الداني سلام
مريخ زي 2015

في نقل الكورة والحركة جوه الملعب ما حصل
ما نجامل ساي

2007

كان في طفيش
سفاري والزومة ودامر
جنهم يطفشو

الحاجه دي في 2015

مافي
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*عايزننا نرجع لزمن الكورة "البليدة" .
90% من الباصات للخصم .. و"دفســــى" و"رفســــــى" .. والقون يجـــى بالصدفـــة .
                        	*

----------


## red_yellow

*يا جماعة الامور ظااااااااااااهرة الا لمن ابى

نحن جربنا كل المواهب محترفين ومحليين 

اشكال والوان من البرازيل للعراق لمصر

وسجلنا تقريبا كل الدرر المحلية

طيب مشكلتنا وين ؟

التدريب من حيث الكفاءة جبنا مدربين مميزين

دا كلللوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووو ما ادانا نتيجة

كان بيلزمنا

مدرب صارم 

اداري منضبط

صحفي منضبط

مشجع منضبط

+ اهم حاجة ما جربناها ابدا ابدا ابدا

الصبر على المدربين

===============

لحدي هسي انا ما مصدق

الوك شنو ؟ وعطرون شنو ؟ واوكرا وكوفي شنو ؟

غاريتو  صنع تيم ويرك يعني فريق يعني لعب جماعي

=================

نقتبس ولو جاز الاقتباس

لو انفقت مافي الارض جميعا ما الفت بين قلوبهم


ما فعله غارزيتو الله اعلم يقدر عليهو جبرة
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red_yellow
					

يا جماعة الامور ظااااااااااااهرة الا لمن ابى

نحن جربنا كل المواهب محترفين ومحليين 

اشكال والوان من البرازيل للعراق لمصر

وسجلنا تقريبا كل الدرر المحلية

طيب مشكلتنا وين ؟

التدريب من حيث الكفاءة جبنا مدربين مميزين

دا كلللوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووو ما ادانا نتيجة

كان بيلزمنا

مدرب صارم 

اداري منضبط

صحفي منضبط

مشجع منضبط

+ اهم حاجة ما جربناها ابدا ابدا ابدا

الصبر على المدربين

===============

لحدي هسي انا ما مصدق

الوك شنو ؟ وعطرون شنو ؟ واوكرا وكوفي شنو ؟

غاريتو  صنع تيم ويرك يعني فريق يعني لعب جماعي

=================

نقتبس ولو جاز الاقتباس

لو انفقت مافي الارض جميعا ما الفت بين قلوبهم


ما فعله غارزيتو الله اعلم يقدر عليهو جبرة




انت شفت ضفر بقى كيف
يعني سبحان الله بس
ضفر زاتو لو عادو ليهو الشريط بتاع 2015


بتفنقل من الضحك زي توم صديق جيري
وياشر على نفسه يستغرب
ويضحك يموووووت من الضحك لمن يدق التربيزه

وتاني يضحك

هههههههههههه

يمينا بالله ما يصدق نفسه

شوف الون تو في تونس مع بكري المدينه وختت الكورة في القون والثقه

هههههه


غايتو الواحد منكم يحفظ الفيديوهات في قوقل 

عشان ما معروف الموبايل يمكن يبوظ
شان لمن يخرم للمريخ

ينزل ويشاهد


قال محسن سيد يصرح ومازدا مرشح

مت قادر استوعب
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

عايزننا نرجع لزمن الكورة "البليدة" .
90% من الباصات للخصم .. و"دفســــى" و"رفســــــى" .. والقون يجـــى بالصدفـــة .









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

فعلاً كان مريخ يفرح .. طعم ولون ... يجندل اى تيم .. أصاب الجلافيط بالاسهال المائى .
هسة عايزين يرجعونا للكورة الـ "طقش طقش" .. مع مازدا وجبره وهبرة وسهيل وسحويل .. وسيتان وبرهان .





...


...

الله يدينا خيرك ...

و يبعد عن المريخ كل شر 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					

...


...

الله يدينا خيرك ...

و يبعد عن المريخ كل شر 





الله يدينا خير امثالك يا عم
قلت لي اوكرا جاب قوون القلبه والناس عملت جقلبه
يا حبة عيني ..

حليلك نابليون
                        	*

----------

